# Licking his reflection?



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Birdie has always been in love with the strange bird in the mirror since we had bought him home almost 4 years ago. Its his best friend and whever the mirror goes, Birdie will happily follow, he has never attempted to do more then just sing to the other pretty bird.

Latley i have noticed he has been "licking" his mirror, or ANYTHING with a reflection. He has done this for a while but ive only noticed that its getting kinda out of hand. My phone has been licked as well as a shiny part of the cage. I know he does this because it has spit marks on it and it sometimes colourd because he had eaten his mineral perch just recently (yellow coloured).

I know that dogs will lick salt off the ground to get a specific mineral and rats and mice will eat a salt block to get excess minerals, do birds do the same? Is he licking for the sake of it, or is he missing something out of his diet?

He has a cuttlebone which he eats, as well as a mineral perch wich he also eats regularly so i know he isnt lacking in any of those minerals.

I clean the boys cage once a week and disinfect everything, i also wash his mirrors in boiling water once a week to get rid of the spittle.

Any idea whats going on here? Why is he so obsessed with licking things!!

The first photo is the spit, the second is just to show my new fishtank plus the boys and their new playstand! Buddy love the fish, he will talk to them


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's probably licking just for the sake of it because the surfaces he's licking don't seem to have anything on them that he could ingest. It's an unusual quirk for sure, but it's harmless as long as he doesn't start licking anything toxic.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

He never licks anything thats naughty, he also does it to my window, you can see wheres he has been because theres a patch of spit, Its actually kinda gross :wacko:

I guess its just his way of passing the time haha!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

He could be regurgitating to his reflection? oooh he lurves himself


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Tweety was the same to her mirrors i had to clean them every day but she stopped when i got dobby for her


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

My budgies do that. So far, Freddie only admires his reflection. Just wipe the mirror off with a wet paper towel every couple of days so he can still see his attractive self. LOL


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

That is funny  Silly guy!

What a lovely fish tank by the way


----------



## WolfDragon (Apr 8, 2010)

My guy Twitch does that too! I always chalked it up to the fact that he's trying to kiss himself  lol!


----------

